# No saben de que tildarnos en forosdeelectronica???



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2010)

asi es, recien lo veo, y no solamente a mi, varios usuarios he visto esto, acaso cacho anda jugando con la base de datos?? acaso fogonazo ocasiono un fogonazo en los servers????

en un solo tema me han tildado de:

_Navaja de Ockham
__Amante de las interferencias
__Transgresor termoiónico
__Protegido de Cacho
__Incomprendido
__¿Me hacen la tarea?

saludos
_


----------



## Electronec (Dic 28, 2010)

..........o algun hacker que está causando estragos????
_
EDITO:

Ha jaja jaja......ya he caido.

Hoy es 28 de Diciembre; dia de los Santos Inocentes.
_ 
Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 28, 2010)

a ver que me aparece a mi?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 28, 2010)

Es aleatoria la cuestion, no?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 28, 2010)

No cabe duda que aqui se siente FE!!!

Frikis Electronicos!!! jajajajaja
muy buena muy buena!


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es aleatoria la cuestion, no?



Sep y feliz día de los inocentes.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 28, 2010)

Uh, están buenos buenos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2010)

aparte hay un monton, no se de quien fue la idea pero estan buenos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 28, 2010)

Esto tiene toda la pinta... de haber salido del ombligo de cacho... XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2010)

Si si . . . huele a *San Do*n* Can* Cacho digo 






JAJAJAJ ES ROTATIVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

pero ese no tiene ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2010)

Yo soy el "_Mentor de Merrin_" y tampoco se bien que significa!!!

es verdad,. es rotativo...la idea sería que  realmente nos pongamos las pilas en encontrar un "Alias" para cada uno y que quede fijo...por ejemplo ese de "1,21 Gigowatts" debería ser para Maravillasaudio


jejejeje y miren lo que acabo de encontrar....


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2010)

Todavía no caigo que son esas letras naranjas... Oops, siempre soy el último.

A mi me tildaron de "_¿Komo se konecta un let?_" y no entiendo nada! 

Tantos disparates...

Saludos.

PS: Todavía no caigo que es esto...


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 28, 2010)

a todos le pusieron algo ??? saludos !

parece que si jejeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2010)

Este si que me viene como anillo al dedo!
​


----------



## Electronec (Dic 28, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Todavía no caigo que son esas letras naranjas... Oops, siempre soy el  último.
> 
> A mi me tildaron de "_¿Komo se konecta un  let?_" y no entiendo nada!
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por no leer todo el post.......

Saludos y feliz dia de Los Santos Inocentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2010)

Y este ya se fué mal  ...comentarios oportunistas...abstenerse


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 28, 2010)

no se pero yo conosco al gato! jajajajajajajajaj en la arena esta!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

es aleatorio?                    .


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2010)

Sí señor. 
Es aleatorio y cambian cada vez que se carga la página . 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

si es aleatorio,cambia cuando actualizo la pagina
psss me ganaste de mano,justo lo había descubierto

y cuando se quitan del todo?hoy ya es 29 y no se quito

su majestad vive adelantado por eso es 29


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)

Será por esto?


----------



## bebeto (Dic 28, 2010)

Jajaja ya me estaba volviendo loco intentando saber de donde provenían esas benditas frases...


----------



## matrix01 (Dic 28, 2010)

A ,yo me avia queado estrañado  que ha pasado en el foro pero es por que es el dia de los inocentes , esta bien es ingenioso me justa jejjejeje.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

El que me queda justo es Candidato a la hoguera jajaja.

Pero aunque me manden, esta oportunidad no me la pierdo!


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 28, 2010)

jaja, curioso esto.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Eso no se vale!!! si nos hacemos eso nos mandan a las mazmorras de una!!!!  Trampa!!! protesto!!!!

jajjaa muy buena idea, a quien se le prendio la lamparita? o fue un chisorroteo de ideas?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2010)

hey, todos copiaron mi idea de sacar una imagen a la pantalla para sacr el cuero al resto..eso no vale...derechos de autor por favor...

croe que lo de "gato de Schrodinger" es más por la peluca que por el animal...

jajaja


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 28, 2010)

miraba sorprendido y no entendia, a mas de uno las frases le caen justas, a los que no, que se la aguanten!!! .....pero bien, felicitaciones a quien se le ocurrio esta loca idea,

Feliz dia de Los Santos Inocentes!!!

*Total todos lo somos hasta que se demustre lo contrario no?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso no se vale!!! si nos hacemos eso nos mandan a las mazmorras de una!!!!  Trampa!!! protesto!!!!
> 
> jajjaa muy buena idea, a quien se le prendio la lamparita? o fue un chisorroteo de ideas?



la idea fue de su majestad claro esta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ quien  otro sino ¡¡¡¡¡
todo es siempre de su majestad


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

jajajaa

Miren este es uno de los que mejores vi


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2010)

Ninguno de los anteriores vale a comparación de este: Es el mejor. Sin dudas. Nadie discute.




 

Es la pura verdad!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 45302
una queja real,porque no tengo esa frace todavía su majestad ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2010)

*WTF!!!*





 

-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------

*ESTO ES INCREÍBLE, SOLO MIREN!!* (las mayúsculas valen la pena)


----------



## phavlo (Dic 28, 2010)

jaja muy bueno eso de los apodos la verdad que muy ingenioso, y muy comicos, jaja saludos a todos los foristas !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2010)

Lo bueno es que se van agregando frasecitas con el correr de las horas.
Como para no aburrirse con tanta repetición


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 28, 2010)

Luego que quede una lista de todas ellas y sería guapo poder elegir una fija.



Eso para Fogo, a mi la cerveza poco, shandy y sin.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 28, 2010)

Lo tengo puesto supongo que debido al número de post y me gustaría que alguien me dijese que significa.

Supongo que el Sonidista (primera vez que oigo esta palabra) será el encargado de sonido de alguna cadena o bien en una película. Pero lo de infiel me deja un poco


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

A cuantas hascienden las frasesitas iniciales?  a cuantas han llegado?

Algo me dice que las frasesitas no fueron formadas al azar tienen inspiración en los personajes del foro jejeje


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Panda, te juro que no. Me pasé un buen rato probando, y en general no le pega. Salvo con algunos que todo les cae bien.
A mí solo una me cayó como dije: Candidato a la hoguera.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> A cuantas hascienden las frasesitas iniciales?  a cuantas han llegado?
> 
> Algo me dice que las frasesitas no fueron formadas al azar tienen inspiración en los personajes del foro jejeje



no lo dudes  jeje ,la que me pega ami todavia no me toco

que bendria a ser esta 
Ver el archivo adjunto 45302



> Es lo que hay


es mi frase ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ,,,y es lo que ay


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Para vos, la frase adecuada sería: soy un hi-end rompepelotas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

jajaj siii también me cae bien
hig-end molesta gatos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Tené cuidado cuando con la gracia golpeás el piso, en una de esas, matás un pariente (cucaracha).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

bueno ,lo tendre en cuenta ,
cuando caiga el gran gato me fijo que no sea encima de un pariente ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 28, 2010)

Y este???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)

Tienes que pedirle a un moderador que te lo saque.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

es aleatorio va cambiando, el sonidista es la persona que esta detras de los controles en una banda ,lo de infiel sera por lo malo del sonidista ??
eso naranja de la frace es una broma por el dia de los inocentes


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)




----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 28, 2010)

JJAJAAAJ, 
esta idea si esta buena 
haber que nos harán mas adelante.... 

saludos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

> Lo tengo puesto supongo que debido al número de post y me gustaría que alguien me dijese que significa.


No es debido al número de post, es debido a comentarios que haz hecho, o sea, el robot que pone la leyenda, evalúa las frases que haz dicho.

PD: no suena convincente mi razonamiento?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

si fuera novato en el foro quizas si me lo crea ,gato muyyyy maloooo


----------



## angel36 (Dic 28, 2010)

todo un éxito esto de los script´s  jajaja


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Será posible que ya ni el crédulo lemur me crea? Estoy en el micro ondas, y con bandeja doradora!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

yo creo en el gato yo creo en el gato


----------



## angel36 (Dic 28, 2010)

yo creo en el gato.................O.O


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Tú eres un pan de manteca.




Tú eres un pan de manteca (By Alf).


----------



## capitanp (Dic 28, 2010)

bingo, me descubrieron

_



_


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> bingo, me descubrieron
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Apenas lo vi ayer en la madrugada fue hacer un copy-paste a la firma.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 28, 2010)

sonidista infiel,me imagino aquel que le guste que sus amplificadores suenen con el 10% de T.H.D. eso si que es serle infiel al sonido.
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2010)

nuuuuu, dano, saca eso de la firma, que el que no entienda de donde salio se va a creer que realmente sos seguidor de maravillasaudio


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

menos mal que todo esto ha terminado,, ahora puedo elegir el mio ??? puedo ? puedo ? di que si ,,,si????


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

mmmmm el dia despues!! jejejejejeje que pondran para año nuevo?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 29, 2010)

Le van a quitar la virgulilla a la "ñ"... jeje


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 29, 2010)

Black Tiger, a partir de ahora me pensare dos veces tus comentarios. No quisiera que mis integrados comenzaran a echar señales de humo.  

Gracias al resto por explicarme lo de sonidista y lo de infiel me lo reservo para MI.

Un saludete.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

radiofm dijo:


> black tiger, a partir de ahora me pensare dos veces tus comentarios. No quisiera que mis integrados comenzaran a echar señales de humo.
> 
> gracias al resto por explicarme lo de sonidista y lo de infiel me lo reservo para mi.
> 
> Un saludete.





			
				su majestad el rey  dijo:
			
		

> *haaaa cosas del rey...en defensa del gato ,cuando envió el mensaje era el dia de inocentes,
> despues podes confiar plenamente en lo que exprese,pues sabe un monton mi archirribal don gato
> black ,
> 1 reglamento de su majestad,el unico aotorizado a molestar al gato es su majestad el rey julien *


.                                        .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 29, 2010)

Qué navideñoso que te haz puesto hoy rey, medio me suena a maliquita, pero ta bien!
radoFM, macaneo mucho, pero solo con las bromas, con el resto de cosas no


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

lo que pasa es que se acerca el julienero! es la fecha festiba del rey julien!! para aclarar las dudas ver madagascar! jejeje


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 29, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> radoFM, macaneo mucho, pero solo con las bromas, con el resto de cosas no



eso, eso, cachondeo. Empezaba a sentirme estraño en el foro. Tanto conocimiento y yo tan corto (de conocimiento claro).


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 29, 2010)

pues la verdad nadie nace sabiendo ni conociendo! asi que no te sientas extraño


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 29, 2010)

No te preocupes. Incluso tenemos al moderador que lo inventó...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

este tiene que quedarse para la posteridad:
Ver el archivo adjunto 45315
le queda como anillo al dedo


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

Ya vieron que le tocó a Cacho ???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 29, 2010)

Al último que dijo eso... fue Tavo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2010)

yo encontre y subi la de fogonazo siendo "creyente y seguidor de maravillasaudio" y fue lo más cómico que vi en mi vida..

ese subnick lo tiene que haber creado una mente maestra...

jajaja


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 28, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Dic 28, 2011)

Como pasa el tiempo, ya ha pasado un año...je je..que bueno lo de sub-nick.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2011)

Aunque el tiempo pasó, sigo siendo creyente y seguidor de MaravillasAudio.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 28, 2011)

Y este año que me toca...


.
.
.
.

He! no me anda...

.
.
ya me andó..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2011)

Hey, volvieron los subnicks! es un espectáculo!

Ahora tengo uno que dice:

"dejalo asaí, que anda"

ya subo la imagen


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2011)

A mi todavía no me pusieron nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

Si Tavito : _Destructor de la materia._

¿ Un Dejalo Vus para año nuevo ? 

Y a mi : _Sin botón de apagado_


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2011)

Ah bueno... pero así no está gracioso... yo pensé que le asignaban un subnick fijo a cada uno... Esto debe estar basado en alguna función Random o algo así...

Estaría bueno que los moderadores, que ya nos conocen, nos pongan ellos los subnick's...

Por ejemplo, el mío sería:


> _No me gusta nada._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

Creo que cada vez que inicias sesión o colocas un mensaje te asigna un *Pseudonimo *


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 28, 2011)

es por el dia de los inocentes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2011)

Uy! Esta vez sí que acertó de verdad!! 



Le dió en la tecla!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2011)

Ese está muy bueno!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 28, 2011)

veamos...   probando...



> _Vehemente buscador del punto Q_


no esta nal, je je je


----------



## bebeto (Dic 28, 2011)

Miles que no me hacia tiempo para el foro, que grata sorpresa encontrarme con eso de nuevo 

Veamos que me toca....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2011)

bebeto dijo:


> Miles que no me hacia tiempo para el foro, que grata sorpresa encontrarme con eso de nuevo
> 
> Veamos que me toca....



te                                  toco 





> Amo del cortocircuito


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2011)

Aca hay otras mas:
1-es timido decian 
2-experiencia y juventud


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> A mi todavía no me pusieron nada...



ya esta y                                    dice 





> El juez no se dio cuenta...


----------



## bebeto (Dic 28, 2011)

*bebeto* dijo: _

_ 
Miles que no me hacia tiempo para el foro, que grata sorpresa encontrarme con eso de nuevo 

Veamos que me toca....​
te toco 
Amo del cortocircuito​


Mmmm creo que Fogo va a venir a reclamar su puesto... jajajaj


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2011)

Helmington mira lo que te salio:
Helminto G.
Carbonizador de resistencias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2011)

JUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!



Perdon   ...pero me tenté


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> JUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64959
> 
> Perdon   ...pero me tenté



Yo también me tenté, mirá:





No tiene muchas vueltas, es recargar la página varias veces hasta que salga... Así no tiene gracia, estaría bueno que sea fijo en cada usuario...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2011)

Solo para saber qué me toca en el sorteo 



> _Recuperó su libertad_


 Mmmmmmmmmm no sabía que la había perdido, deberé ver si no estoy en alguna jaula grande y no me doy cuenta.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2011)




----------



## zxeth (Dic 28, 2011)

¿Komo konecto un let? jajajajajajaj alto villero ajjajajajja


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 28, 2011)

El juez se dio cuenta y lo volvio a encerrar....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No tiene muchas vueltas, es recargar la página varias veces hasta que salga... Así no tiene gracia, estaría bueno que sea fijo en cada usuario...


Ahhh...pero eso es calentura barata!!! 
A mí me apareció el tuyo sin buscarlo....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2011)

y a miiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?

nada de nada!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

*Zeta-bola-1*

_En sano juicio_


----------



## tatajara (Dic 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si si . . . huele a *San Do*n* Can* Cacho digo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaajja a mi tambien me toco esa jajaja muy buenas todas 
feliz dias a todos 
saludos



nos dosme te van a quemar ajajajaj 
estaria bueno como dice tavo que sea fijo pero bue jejej


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Zeta-bola-1*
> 
> _En sano juicio_



despues aparecieron jeje


----------



## frankKM (Dic 28, 2011)

las frases son geniales

PD Casi me vuelvo loco buscando el sitio donde se cambian


----------



## malto (Dic 28, 2011)

jajaja me leí todos los subnicks, están graciosos   larga vida a Maravillasaudio!!!


----------



## Electronec (Dic 28, 2012)

Otro año mas, (como pasan) para gastar bromas. Esta es distinta pero igual de graciosa.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

sii pero esta ves si vas al panel de control lo arreglas al nombre o te pones cualquier otro ¡¡
buscar en panel de control por hay esta la opcion ¡¡


----------



## Electronec (Dic 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sii pero esta ves si vas al panel de control lo arreglas al nombre o te pones cualquier otro ¡¡
> buscar en panel de control por hay esta la opcion ¡¡


 Leido así tu nick, parece chino o taiwanés....jejej.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Otro año mas, (como pasan) para gastar bromas. Esta es distinta pero igual de graciosa.
> 
> Saludos.



Siempre con algo nuevo jaja.. ¿que será para el año siguiente?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2012)

bueno, pero ahora es el nombre espejado. el que le queda bien seguro es etolipoz jaja


----------

